# 2014 ram 2500 ctd is a turd...



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Backing up not doing anything at all I got a trans code for improper ratio in reverse truck in limp mode stuck in 4th gear. Ram for sale soon! Second time for improper ratio code with no load on the truck. Should have got a Ford I never had these problems with the old truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't let Mark read that...LoL

That sucks, what was the problem last time?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

code#.........
0700, P0740 ,P0732?etc there are a couple of different ones .

Incorrect ratio is a sign of slippage. Could be as simple as your C2 clutch seal torn or leaking, but requires a tear down to get to it. Did it not go into limp mode? Shifting from 1 to 4. Are you tuned? Adding extra power?
stopping before shifting?

if it's P0732 this indicates slippage within the trans while in 2nd gear.

Best first step (in my opinion) would be to have a dealer read your DTC Event Data.
as you have a warranty?


your truck should have either 3 or 6 blocks of DTC Event Data, so you may have multiple sets of data for the P0732.

In each set of DTC Event Data, look at the turbine (input) and output speeds, the line pressure, and the desired line pressure. I would also note the state of the 2C pressure switch. It would be best to have them just print the entire set of each bank of DTC Event Data.

good luck.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

It's under warranty who cares, bring it in and get it fixed and don't worry about it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Limp it over to the Ford dealer and trade it in.Tell them it never plowed before.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

It is p0736 and p0876. It is under warranty always stop before shift only 8800 miles. It did go into limp stuck in 4th gear still waiting on tow not going to drive it as it is. Barely goes in reverse. Completely fqctory no tuner connected use torque app on phone to scan codes.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

grandview;1965441 said:


> Limp it over to the Ford dealer and trade it in.Tell them it never plowed before.


Exactly what I was thinking how is the 6.7?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

CornerStoneProp;1965446 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking how is the 6.7?


I have 6.2 gasser 2012 Great ruck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

CornerStoneProp;1965444 said:


> It is p0736 and p0876. It is under warranty always stop before shift only 8800 miles. It did go into limp stuck in 4th gear still waiting on tow not going to drive it as it is. Barely goes in reverse. Completely fqctory no tuner connected use torque app on phone to scan codes.


P0876 is a UD Pressure Switch Rationality fault. This means the UD pressure switch was in the wrong state (open when it should be closed, or vice versa). This can be caused by a number of different problems ( causes could be a bad wiring connection, low line pressure, cut check ball, etc.).

If it's going into limp-in right when you first start it (and displaying "4" in the PRNDL instead of "D"), then you are blowing some kind of electrical fault at start-up.

P0736 = Gear Ratio Error in Reverse, which means you are slipping a clutch in the trans when you're in Reverse. There are two clutches used in Reverse (reverse input, and LR [Low-Reverse]). Could be either one that's slipping.

just for discussion what gear ratio do you have (4:10-3:73 etc) and do you push it hard in reverse with a heavy load?

Are those the only codes?

Why? if you have a P0882 fault (which indicates the loss of 12V feed to the trans and TCM from the trans relay), it will ALSO cause a bunch of other faults (typically P0846, P0871, P0876, P0869, and P0988). If you have a P0882 fault you need to go after that one first.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Those are the only codes I found with the torque app. It is a 3.42 read end. It is now at the stealership there problem lol. Maybe they can just keep it lol. And yes it had a 4 on the dash and felt like it was starting in a high gear.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Almost forgot to say thanks for the info sorry frusterated


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1965435 said:


> code#.........
> 0700, P0740 ,P0732?etc there are a couple of different ones .
> 
> Incorrect ratio is a sign of slippage. Could be as simple as your C2 clutch seal torn or leaking, but requires a tear down to get to it. Did it not go into limp mode? Shifting from 1 to 4. Are you tuned? Adding extra power?
> ...


This post was stolen almost word for word right from the site below 

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/16906730-post2.html

(I became suspicious when I noticed many of the words were spelled correctly.)


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1965465 said:


> P0876 is a UD Pressure Switch Rationality fault. This means the UD pressure switch was in the wrong state (open when it should be closed, or vice versa). This can be caused by a number of different problems ( causes could be a bad wiring connection, low line pressure, cut check ball, etc.).
> 
> If it's going into limp-in right when you first start it (and displaying "4" in the PRNDL instead of "D"), then you are blowing some kind of electrical fault at start-up.
> 
> ...


Boy this sure sounds familiar too!

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/0...truck-going-into-forth-gear-when-started.html


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I knew my troll , I mean" Coach," AKA ,MR. Perfect, didn't have me on ignore.

What a troll,
On
Only he complains about free help

Next,
All of the info is correct isn't it.
Just like some folks we know, who regulate gleamed info ,
whom you give praise...

The code description for a code is the discription from the manual.

And said guy had a hand in the manual.

So Roy, why don't you go and plow your customers dog into the pile, then brag about it.
Let the men talk.

Ps I know your miffed , that I went my own way......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Camden;1965516 said:


> (I became suspicious when I noticed many of the words were spelled correctly.)


Roy, Roy, Roy,

When will you grow up?
Does it make you fell better, more superior, because you can spell better than I ?

Sure , at times, I will use cut and paste, as manuals are more precise than I.
A big reason, i do so at times is exactly what you say is my " spelling".

I'll share a little, as I'm to old to be embarrassed by it.
I'm dyslexic. yup. dyslexic. 
I can prof read it a doz times, it doesn't matter.

I can spell words out verbally but when it is written I will think that I spelled it correctly when it isn't as I'm dyslexic.

so. how ya doing.:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

sensing some bad blood here.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Spilled blood dries.

Hey I have a 2003 1 ton Ford diesel, I will trade


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like you need a new tech not a new truck. Why didn't they fix it the first time.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

jhenderson9196;1965796 said:


> Sounds like you need a new tech not a new truck. Why didn't they fix it the first time.


They detected the code but the CEL went out on its own and did not happen again until today. Just figures I needed my truck today so I had to scramble.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1965423 said:


> Don't let Mark read that...LoL
> 
> That sucks, what was the problem last time?


That's for sure...............I never had any problem with Torqshifts..................or weekly reflashes on my 6.0's.................or Ford who couldn't have given a rat's ass about servicing their customers......................or Ford dealers who didn't know their asses from a hole in the ground.

Cuz there was that awesome mystery downshift: 45-50 MPH and it would drop into second gear. Can't find anything, sorry, you're SOL.

Or the TSB for grease seals leaking on 450\550's that 2 dealers replaced 3 times and still leaked, so I paid a shop to fix it and never had another problem with it.

Or the rear end vibration in my F350 caused by an improperly installed shim on the carrier bearing. I brought the TSB in, told them it only happened with a trailer and these idiots proceeded to reflash the engine.

Or, the one Ford dealer I never tried here in town. My BIL had a new 6.7, his second one as my niece totalled the first one. First one was great, never had a problem with it. Second one never had the power the first one did, numerous problems, had it in 6 times in the first 7,000 miles. They kept telling him everything was within specs. Until it SEIZED up. Sat for a week before they looked at it, then the ******* service writer told him they couldn't diagnose anything until they got it started. He finally lemon lawed it because they couldn't get it fixed in less than 60 days. And they wanted to rebuild it. A truck with 7K miles on it, they couldn't fix and wouldn't put a brand new engine in it.

Yeah, I really want to deal with the idiots at Ford with another brand new truck. Ya know, because I'm a masochist.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Any good tech will tell you a stored code needs to be addressed. Get to the root of the problem before it hangs you up. You need to find someone who takes a little pride in their work.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Still waiting over here the haven't even taken it in yet. How long is too long to wait? I priced a Ford and man they got expensive. Same money I paid for my diesel gets a base model Ford. I doubt the wife will let me do that.... Maybe I can get Dodge to buy it back and try a different one. I just feel like I got a lemon.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I would bring it in and get it fixed pronto. With such a new truck it only takes on sensor or small issue to open a can of worms and bring the truck to its knees in limp mode. This is there to protect it and prevent further damage so I can see why you are mad but relax a tad.

Personally change your place where you bring the truck for service. The issue is the techs are often just not knowledgeable in the diesel products to get the job done.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1970907 said:


> I would bring it in and get it fixed pronto. With such a new truck it only takes on sensor or small issue to open a can of worms and bring the truck to its knees in limp mode. This is there to protect it and prevent further damage so I can see why you are mad but relax a tad.
> 
> Personally change your place where you bring the truck for service. The issue is the techs are often just not knowledgeable in the diesel products to get the job done.


I just read what I had typed.... It has been at the dealer since Sunday they hadn't looked at it as of that post. They are awaiting approval from the powers to be to remove and disassemble the transmission. Looks like it will get a new one from what I hear, but they HAVE to figure out what went out. Perfect since snow tomorrow night. I am looking into fixing it the easy way. I hear if I get a blue oval in front of the truck the transmission is made of materals that don't resemble a rubber band. They gave me a 2014 Ram 1500 as a loaner with no radio because it is broken. Now to figure out how to finish my residential route since the guy I sub for commercials has a spare truck for me to use for his stuff. I got a new truck to avoid these issues to begin with. Man this sucks paying payments on a POS just ticks me off....


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't blame you one bit for being disgusted, I would be too. I'm just not so sure going to another brand isn't going to be trading one set of problems for another. I have associates driving all three of the major brands, and at one time or another they've all had days or longer in the dealer service dept. the Ford guys I know seem to bend over more than the others. Not that they're broke down more, just that the dealers ( or Ford ) don't seem to stand behind the product as eagerly as the other manufactures.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

So today I finally got the call that Ram has approved a replacement transmission. Lets see how long it takes for them to replace the transmission. I have already missed out on two storms and another one on the way...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Relying on one truck to get the job done is your biggest mistake. You need to implement plans A thru D and be prepared for the worst case scenario. I've had new plows, salters and trucks all break during a event and made the same mistake of relying on one piece of equipment for everything. As you expand you will have back up equipment and spares of the important stuff at the shop to keep you going. 

You still need to look elsewhere for your trucks warrantee work !! If the service department was good and repaired the truck correctly off the bat you would not be in this situation and your view of the Dodge product would not be so bitter. NTM all of the big three trucks will let you down when you most need them. The most important part is having a good team working on your truck.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay so got it back yesterday, they replaced the transmission. The invoice states Inspect found gear ratio error in rev, loss of liner press. Removed unit fluid burnt black tear down found massive overrunning clutch failure ft planetary gear set failure. They replaced the trans and flushed the cooler. Looks like they replaced trans and torque converter sound like they did it right? I still am peeved at the fact I was without my truck for 3 weeks. It seems to be running fine and shifts smoother then it ever has. I almost can't notice the shift where before even new, it was a very firm shift.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

CornerStoneProp;1979980 said:


> Okay so got it back yesterday, they replaced the transmission. The invoice states Inspect found gear ratio error in rev, loss of liner press. Removed unit fluid burnt black tear down found massive overrunning clutch failure ft planetary gear set failure. They replaced the trans and flushed the cooler. Looks like they replaced trans and torque converter sound like they did it right? I still am peeved at the fact I was without my truck for 3 weeks. It seems to be running fine and shifts smoother then it ever has. I almost can't notice the shift where before even new, it was a very firm shift.


Be glad it was only 3 weeks. One of ours has been at the dealer since the middle of January with still no luck figuring out the issue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CornerStoneProp;1979980 said:


> Okay so got it back yesterday, they replaced the transmission. The invoice states Inspect found gear ratio error in rev, loss of liner press. Removed unit fluid burnt black tear down found massive overrunning clutch failure ft planetary gear set failure. They replaced the trans and flushed the cooler. Looks like they replaced trans and torque converter sound like they did it right? I still am peeved at the fact I was without my truck for 3 weeks. It seems to be running fine and shifts smoother then it ever has. I almost can't notice the shift where before even new, it was a very firm shift.


I would have demanded they change out the cooler. No matter how long the flush, there's still clutch material stuck in it. Found this out the hard way with my Furds.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Definitely they should have replaced the cooler , I learned the hard way too .


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

How long before you noticed problems with the cooler? I only have a couple miles since the replacement. If I end up with issues I will contact a lawyer and force Ram to buy it back... As of now it runs fine again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe never. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

CornerStoneProp;1980125 said:


> How long before you noticed problems with the cooler? I only have a couple miles since the replacement. If I end up with issues I will contact a lawyer and force Ram to buy it back... As of now it runs fine again.


Hire a lawyer and make them buy it back........You make it sound so easy....From first hand Experience.....Its NOT.....Depends on ALOT of factors and a lot of time....I hope it all works out for you.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Time to take in over to the Ford dealer for a trade in.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

CornerStoneProp;1980125 said:


> How long before you noticed problems with the cooler? I only have a couple miles since the replacement. If I end up with issues I will contact a lawyer and force Ram to buy it back... As of now it runs fine again.


Good luck with that.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

CornerStoneProp;1980125 said:


> How long before you noticed problems with the cooler? I only have a couple miles since the replacement. If I end up with issues I will contact a lawyer and force Ram to buy it back... As of now it runs fine again.


It is what is still in the cooler going into new transmission. Maybe you will be lucky but why take the chance ?


----------

